# When your toddler is too big for diapers and not yet ready



## Faither (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello. We're not there yet, but my 2 year old is currently in size 6 diapers. I noticed the other night that they are starting to leave red marks on her thighs. She's tall (abt 3 feet at her last appointment) and about 35lbs. We have her in 3/4T training pants (7th gen pull ups) during the day and diapers at night for the most part. I suppose I can always just keep her in the training pants but I'm wondering if there's a way to get her more interested in the potty. Or what other parent's have done.

We have had a little potty in the bathroom since she was about 1 and she does see me use the toilet so she knows what they are for and she will occasionally sit on her little potty. And she can take down/pull up her pants & diaper/pull ups. But other than that she really has no interest. She doesn't tell us when she's pooped and she doesn't seem bothered by it. Same with pee. We notice it before she does.

So any BTDT mamas have any advice? I'm due with #2 around March so I don't think now is really the best time to be approaching this, but I don't know that we're going to have another choice. Her growth has slowed down quite a bit since the summer, but with the new baby and everything else, we'd like to be a little prepared since it's bound to be a hectic then.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

She doesn't sound all that big, and I think they have size 7 diapers?? I'm not positive, I've never bought sized diapers, but maybe if you switch brands you'll find one that fits (especially if it's just the thighs... at least with cloth diapers, the thigh size can vary widely from brand to brand). Or consider using cloth diapers (or trainers with a cover, I think even Gerber makes cheap covers). It just doesn't sound like she's all that big so I'm sure there are diapers out there somewhere that would fit her, since you don't think this is the best time to potty train & she doesn't seem to be quite ready!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Try the goodnite brand. I also vote for not rushing potty training.


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

Children change a lot as they grow taller. My son had this issue as well, and now has gotten taller. We are still in 6's...barely. He is 45 pounds.

However, cloth isn't a bad option. Toddle-ease are at the bottom of this page https://usshop.motherease.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=8&cat=Sandy%27s%99+Diaper and work well with these http://www.nickisdiapers.com/bummis-whisper-pant-diaper-cover.html over the top (he has both Large and XL, and both still fit well, the rise is a smidge short on the larges, but they are fine otherwise) and we also have these http://www.nickisdiapers.com/stacinator-so-simple-diaper-cover.html in size Toddler and love them (harder for dad to figure out, though).

I have liners for the toddle-ease as well.

Sometimes toddle-ease can be found used on spots corner or diaperswappers. they've held up well for us.


----------



## lrgs (Jan 21, 2009)

Could you look into cloth? Might give you some more options. I wouldn't push the potty until she's showing sighs of being ready.


----------

